# replace fridge thermostat with STC-1000



## V-Dawg

In continuation of my kegerator project (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74505-bar-fridge-freezer-removal/) I am trying to understand whether I can replace the thermostats with a STC-1000. I don't just want to bypass by plugging the stc at the power supply but rather would like to take the thermostat out altogether. 

Below the situation as far as I have tried to put it together so far ... if my diagram is correct then the hurdle would be the lack of a neutral cable, i.e. the STC would not get powered.

Anyone with better knowledge of this stuff please let me know if its possible and how.

Cheers
V


----------



## JaseH

I've done it with my keezer. My keezer was a simple process of completely removing the thermostat, wiring and control switch and replacing it all with the STC1000 and wiring the compressor motor to the cooling circuit. You may need to run a neutral wire for your STC1000 from your power lead or compressor or wherever you can tap into, that control unit looks to be only switching the active.

Is the fan switched separately to the compressor? I'm not familiar with fridges - can you remove that unit and wire the fan and compressor together on the same circuit from the STC1000? Would make it a lot simpler. Someone else may know more.


----------



## maxim0200

Appologies to dig up thread/if you ave already done it, but did you mannage it?

I just did this to my keezer, 
DONT go rewiring the compressor, its 3 simple steps:
1) Remove the thermostat (unplug in my case) and put those 2 wires in the cool side/relay (the 2 screw down terminals) of the stc-1000, 
2) Wire in an active and neutral to power the stc only.
3) Insulate everything so its safe.

Here is myne.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tf3ZV_k7o4 

Standard disclamier, dont do it yourself get a sparky etc........


----------



## V-Dawg

Looks so easy! My problems were that I don't have a wireing diagram for my WRM1300WC (not on fridge or online) and that the thermostat has 3 wires going in - red, gray, brown. (and the y/g grounding wire).

I have proceeded in the meantime by wireing it into the main power for the fridge which works ok, only issue is that the thermostats/light unit inside the fridge has reduce space from 4 cornies to 3...


----------



## maxim0200

Hmm bugger,it would be possible to work it out but it would take some time and expertiece,
It woud be definatly eaiser to work around it with the stc on the main lead and some DIY lights.

Can the thermostat/light be moved in any way (possibly unscrewed) or gut out the light itself so that you can fit in another keg?
If that is possible you could rig up some 12V LED strip lights (go for the sealed ones) off ebay to a switch, either manual or as the door opens. 
That would solve the 3 wire thermostat issue and Then with the 12V there already you could also add a fan to circulate and eaven out the temp.


----------

